
Apple source code for OS X 10.11 - prawn
http://www.opensource.apple.com/release/os-x-1011/
======
orionblastar
It is the Core of OSX named Darwin. There used to be ISO files to burn to DVD
and install it, but now we just get the source code.
[http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/72095/where-can-
i-f...](http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/72095/where-can-i-find-the-
latest-release-of-darwin)

